# So.. Anime



## Haloman800 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think I've seen any Anime show that hasn't been about gaining power, becoming the best, or winning some sort of "game"..

--

For instance, Naruto is trying to become the strongest ninja & the hokage..

Inuyasha is trying to become the strongest demon & become full-demon

Pokemon is about Ash trying to become the best pokemon trainer & "catch 'em all"..

Metabots is about Ikki & Metabee trying to become the best team..

Sekirei is about winning the sekirei game & becoming the best Ashikabi...

--

These are the only Anime's I've ever watched, and they've all been like this.


& One other similarity between Anime's is, they're all in the format where each episode is part of a story, unlike western cartoons where each episode is it's own story....


Why do you think this is? Is Japan just really obsessed with gaining power & winning games?


----------



## emigre (Aug 12, 2011)

You just have poor choice in anime.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a feeling you're just watching really bad anime first off.

Usually trying to be the best at something or trying to obtain a goal is the general plot of a lot of media.

But from recent memory, Darker Than Black has a protagonist who simply wants to complete his tasks and discover the mystery behind everything, Gurren Lagann is about ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWA. Until the second season where it's like ROW ROW FIGHT DA... ANTISPIRALS? Still awesome though.


----------



## prowler (Aug 12, 2011)

>Only watched shit anime (except from Medabots)
>Complaining all anime are like that


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist?

Darker than Black?

Death Note?


----------



## Devin (Aug 12, 2011)

Elfen Lied
Chobits

^Both great animes, that have no correlation to people "becoming, or wanting to be the best". Power/Winning is a pretty widely used goal in animes.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 12, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> Elfen Lied
> Chobits
> 
> ^Both great animes, that have no correlation to people "becoming, or wanting to be the best". Power/Winning is a pretty widely used goal in animes.


I thought Elfen Lied was hentai o.o


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I have a feeling you're just watching really bad anime first off.
> 
> Usually trying to be the best at something or trying to obtain a goal is the general plot of a lot of media.
> 
> ...



Haven't seen any of those. 


I'm just saying every Anime I've seen, this has been the main goal, and 5 out of 5 is quite a lot. Besides that, and the episode formatting, these shows don't have much in common however (aside from metabots & pokemon).


----------



## Devin (Aug 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_O No, it has ecchi in it, but I can assure you it isn't hentai.


----------



## prowler (Aug 12, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An observation which is flawed right from the start.
Watch more anime.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 12, 2011)

One more observation before I have to go back to work, I just noticed 3 of those I mentioned also have something else in common..

Ash collects Pokemon

Ikki collects metabot (parts)

Minato collects Sekirei's (sorta).


I just thought I'd point this out.. Are there any other anime like this? I have to go, I'll be on later.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

you can't judge the whole temp with just a few members. 
so not all anime are like that. 

WATCH MORE!!! 
read the description and reviews.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Kiss x Sis


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Kiss x Sis


manga is very ecchi. not sure about the anime


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

Like prowler said, you haven't watched enough anime.

There are quite a few unique ones out there.

I myself really haven't watched WAY TOO ANIME(i think) so maybe this might not count, but IMO these are pretty unique:

Kara no Kyokai - Based on the novels by Kinoko Nasu. Its about a girl with eyes that allow her to see the lines and points of death. Cutting the lines of any object or human completely kills it. If an arm is killed for example, it can never be restored. Or if a point is destroyed, the person has his existence destroyed and can't come back to life. She also has multiple personalities, and there are several other plot elements.

[C] - Plot wise this isn't that unique. But the concept is awesome. Think Pokemon but with money playing a large role.

Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica
Bakemonogatari
Steins;Gate
Code Geass
Canaan
Durarara
Baccano

Can't be arsed to give a description for all of them :V

These are mostly action and fantasy shows that i have given.
There are quite a lot slice of life shows as well.
Like Usagi Drop.


----------



## xist (Aug 12, 2011)

Baccano! is indeed ace.

And try Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad. It's basically about being in a band.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anime has a lot of ecchi but like always manga will always be superior


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elfen Lied confused my penis.
At the beginning, Lucy's hot and naked, yet at the same time...there are bodies exploding and blood gushing everywhere.
"Do I...do I fap?"


and OP if you watch crap animes, you're gonna notice crap patterns.

Shame on every single person in this thread for not suggesting Clannad.

OP if you want the complete opposite of the crap you've watched before

-Clannad
-Ano Hana
-Ef: A tale of Memories (and A Tale of Melodies, melodies is a lot better).
-Air
-Tokyo Magnitude 8.0
-When They Cry
-Toradora!


None of 'em have any fighting, and several promise to make you cry like a little girl. (assuming you're human)

For action animes that don't actually suck

-Darker than BLACK
-Fate/stay night (god yes, watch this)
-Tears to Tiara
-Valkyria Chronicles (or play the PS3 game...it's better)
-Utawarerumono
-Angel Beats! (yeah not a lot of action...but still)
-Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~



Too lazy to pull out my full list, that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## prowler (Aug 12, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> -Tokyo Magnitude 8.0Oh God, thanks for reminding me of this.
> The ending made me cry. You probably know what I'm going on about without needing to type it.
> I'm normally disappointed at endings but this man, this was a different level ;____;
> 
> ...


If you want to watch Angel Beats on a happy note (meaning not angry at the shitfest they ended with), don't watch episode 13 or the OVA.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by ova, is it stairway to heaven or another epilogue or both or i missed something? 

also though painful, i still love the ending. i was feeling bored while watching the graduation.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z
Yu Yu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin

Those are 3 really popular shonen/shounen that have nothing to do with "being the best".  There are a bunch of others I could list, such as Speed Grapher, Hetalia, Mushi-shi, HunterXHunter, Persona 4, but the point is it's really not that hard to find "non-I want to be the very best anime", shonen or otherwise.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2011)

Currently aired one without winning power, or achieving something to become better :
Ikoku meiro no Croisée
Usagi drop

And well, many (if not all?) other Shoujo.
If you watched only Shounen anime, of course it's about winning/achieving something.

Some of *non shoujo* I watched without achieving anything:
Arakawa Under the Bridge
Eve no Jikan (maybe)
Iblard Jikan
Ippatsu Kikimusume
Kino no Tabi: the Beautiful World
Kujira no Chouyaku
Mushishi
Out of sight
Rain Town
Tenshi no Tamago
Zettai Shounen (maybe not a shounen, even if the title mention it)


----------



## tajio (Aug 12, 2011)

Check out *My Anime List*, you'll find lot's of suggestions for anime over there.

Now since you've been watching mostly shounen anime, I'll suggest you a few different genre anime.

Death Note - 37 Episodes (Mystery, Supernatural, Police, Psychological, Thriller)
Cowboy Bebop - 26 Episodes (Action, Adventure, Comedy, Drama, Sci-Fi, Space)
Welcome to NHK! - 24 Episodes (Comedy, Romance, Slice of Life, Psychological)
Zombie Loan - 11 Episodes (Action, Horror, Shounen, Supernatural)
High School of the Dead - 12 Episodes (Action, Ecchi, Horror, Supernatural)

I've personally watched _about_ 150 different animes you can check out my anime list for some more sugestions

EDIT: Are you watching your anime in English dub?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Shounen basically means boys thus shounen anime is primarily aimed at males.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

tajio said:
			
		

> Check out *My Anime List*, you'll find lot's of suggestions for anime over there.
> 
> Now since you've been watching mostly shounen anime, I'll suggest you a few different genre anime.
> 
> ...


Technically Death Note doesn't count as Light is striving to be God.  But again, that's just a technicality.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 12, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[MAJORNASUFAG] THE VISUAL NOVEL IS FAR BETTER WHY WOULD YOU SUGGEST THE TERRIBAD ANIME [/ENDNASURANT]


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toradora had a rushed ending, yeah. I didn't hate it since it ended the way it started, comedic. But it would have been way better to to have stretched it out.

What was so bad about Angel Beats! ending? Almost every anime has an abrupt ending. It's really rare not to see one. I can name TM8.0, WTC, Fate/SN and Utawarerumono that had non-rushed endings.
If anything, i think Angel Beats could have been longer in the middle, and kept the ending the exact same. It did a good job, but it would have been nice to get more info on everyone else besides just a select few people.
and what the hell, the OVA was hilarious.

@Gundam Eclipse

The anime was fantastic, but of course the VN was better. The VN had all the time in the world to unfold and give as much detail as it possibly good. The anime probably had time constraints, but it still did a good job.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 14, 2011)

It's not really an "observation" when everything you've watched is mainly the mainstream shows aimed at CHILDREN. Except Sekirei, which is just porn for teens, and I suppose Inuyasha, which is just a show aimed entirely at teenage girls. I mean really. Try watching something else.

Good entry level shows would be
Cowboy Bebop
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (2nd gig is the second season)
Samurai Champloo
Chromartie Highschool
FLCL
Black Lagoon
Darker Than Black: The Black Contractor (DtB:TBC Gaiden is a sequel to the first season, and Gemini of the Meteor is the second season)
Baccano!


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 14, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland is a newer anime series (think it just ended with 12 eps?)




absolutely fantastic anime. I cannot reccomend it enough, especially if you like your anime slightly twisted ala Hellsing, Elfin Lied, XXXholic, Highschool of the Dead
Another good anime I watched that is a few years old is Chaos; Head
its another one of those harem anime's but imo it actually has a decent plot.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 14, 2011)

WHY has nobody suggested Haruhi? My top picks, off the top of my head:

*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (Up there until the end of time)

*Fullmetal Alchemist (two COMPLETELY different series)

*Clannad/ Clannad Afterstory (BEST. GOD DAMN series OMG)

*Code Geass/ Code Geass R2 (ONLY THE GREATEST)

*Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (mindfucking, fanservicey a little, suspenseful, clevar, it's a good series, and the movie is TOP NOTCH)

*Nodame Cantible (Shojo but holy hell is the first season amazing. Ignore Paris and Finale)

*Shakugan No Shana/ Shakugan No Shana II (great, action, slightly fan-servicey series)

*Higurashi: When the Cicadas Cry

*FLCL

*GURREN LAGANN (WHY has nobody said this one? One the BEST)

*Yu Yu Hakusho (One of my favorites too, my top pick "90s Anime")

*Neon Genesis Evangelion

*Cowboy Bebop (forever classic)

*Death Note (Masterfrigginpiece)

*ANYTHING by Hayao Miyazaki! i.e. Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away, Castle in the Sky, Princess Mononoke, and so many more.

*Lupin the 3rd (lulzy)

* DETECTIVE CONAN/Case Closed (So awesome)

*Outlaw Star (EPIC ending lol)

*Read or Die (sweet OVA)

*Read or Die The TV (great series, goes last in the timeline after Manga, and then after OVA)

*Rurouni Kenshin

*Trigun


Just a starting list.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 14, 2011)

Schlupi, he said he doesn't know anime which is not about "gaining power, becoming the best, or winning some sort of "game".."

Fullmetal is about gaining alchemy power. (if not the hero, the humunculi)
Code geass is power axed too,
Suzumiya, I classed it into "shoujo", as I said I think most shoujo (if not all) are not about gaining a power or becoming the best. It's just their lives (normal to very weird, but it's their lives lol)
Nodame : good shoujo too, it's about winning a competition. (Then, not all shoujo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
etc.

I don't know 
*Clannad/ Clannad Afterstory (BEST. GOD DAMN series OMG)
*Shakugan No Shana/ Shakugan No Shana II (great, action, slightly fan-servicey series)
*Higurashi: When the Cicadas Cry
*Outlaw Star (EPIC ending lol)
*Read or Die (sweet OVA)
*Read or Die The TV (great series, goes last in the timeline after Manga, and then after OVA)

But most of them seems to be shounen/power related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think in your list only FLCL fit the subject and had already been said by someone else.


----------



## YetoJesse (Aug 14, 2011)

p.s. sekirei is about fighting, but not purely about being the best...


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I don't know
> *Clannad/ Clannad Afterstory (BEST. GOD DAMN series OMG)



Wait wait wait...wait wait wait....wait.

You don't know Clannad as in, you've never seen it?
As in...never watched it, as in never fulfilled your life with Clannad super awesomeness?

Good sir, watch it now.
Like, right now. Non stop till you finish.




or i'll find you.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Schlupi, he said he doesn't know anime which is not about "gaining power, becoming the best, or winning some sort of "game".."
> 
> Fullmetal is about gaining alchemy power. (if not the hero, the humunculi)
> Code geass is power axed too,
> ...


Actually most of the things are exactly what Hell's asking for barring Fullmetal Alchemist/Brotherhod, but that's about getting their bodies back and at least in Brotherhood that is no longer a huge goal half way through.  Kind of like Dragon Ball, only at the beginning are they really important.

BTW, great list Schlupi, but I'll hunt you down for not listing Dragon Ball/Z.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait...wait wait wait....wait.
> 
> You don't know Clannad as in, you've never seen it?
> As in...never watched it, as in never fulfilled your life with Clannad super awesomeness?
> ...


Hu, wait..Yes ...but, I'm watching Cross game now (I'm at ep26), I'm registering Clannad for my next anime. (found Doki 10GB 720p pack, 15day left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Doki








What the heck are you doing.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 14, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> Why do you think this is? Is Japan just really obsessed with gaining power & winning games?


No..

Azumanga Daioh isn't about gaining power and winning games. It's about a group of girls and their teachers and how life.
Lucky Star isn't about gaining power and winning games. It's about a group of girls who do stuff.
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni isn't about gaining power and winning games. It's about...OH GOD, DID HE JUST PUMMEL THEM TO DEATH WITH A BAT?!
Haibane Renmei isn't about gaining power and winning games. It's about a girl who wants to understand herself and why she exists.
Pokemon isn't about gaining power and winning ga... Oh wait, yes it is.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you know I didn't list it solely to troll you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I know the OP sia dhe didn't want "Power" Anime, but I just listed everything that came to mind. I didn't want to debate with myself what was and wasn't.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni isn't about gaining power and winning games. It's about...OH GOD, DID HE JUST PUMMEL THEM TO DEATH WITH A BAT?!


You did not just say that about Higurashi. I will eat you.

Maybe on the surface but it's a much deeper show than that. It's my favorite anime basically.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She didn't say anything bad about it.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 15, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> &* One other similarity between Anime's is, they're all in the format where each episode is part of a story, unlike western cartoons where each episode is it's own story*....
> 
> 
> Why do you think this is? Is Japan just really obsessed with gaining power & winning games?
> ...


She/He means it's not just about a couple of people killing each other and i think she/he doesn't want people to think that's what the show is all about.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 15, 2011)

One of the best weirdest animes ive seen is this one

Youtube Link! CLICK ME!!!

Its basically about a guy who invents the eternal youth formula turning the world into paedophiles paradise, in retaliation god sends an angel to stop the guy but they end up becoming friends, the twist is she kills the guy a lot of times and then magically sings him back to life. The point of the show is the angel protects the guy from gods other assassin as well azs stopping the guy from becoming a giant perv 

Just check out the clip, it kinda gives you an idea of what the season holds

Oh btw its called Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-Chan

When you know the intro lyrics include "Club to death angel, spraying blood everywhere, ill step on you, tie you up, beat you up, kick you, be a cocktease and tie you up, But that's just how I express my love" kinda makes you want to give it a watch


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> One of the best weirdest animes ive seen is this one
> 
> Youtube Link! CLICK ME!!!
> 
> ...


I don't think Dokuro-chan's that weird.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

I now remembered Gintama isn't about power. Try that anime and i can assure you that you won't feel disappointed. Btw FMA isn't really about power, the OP is referring to the protagonist of the anime and the protagonist in FMA doesn't seek to become 'stronger' but instead wants to attain something of 'power'. It's a bit different, IMO. I also highly recommend Rurouni Kenshin. It's a must see for anime and actually one of the few anime where the dub is better than the sub.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 15, 2011)

Let me just say this.

Anything you watch in america is half-assed and generic, The exception is only a few shows and movies, anime and cartoons are no exception.
Now in some ways your right. I would say theres a shitload of anime all about winning or becoming the best or doing something to be at the top or defeating some ultimate evil (also the abuse of 3D is not needed -.-). But im pretty sure everyone would be a lot more depressed if the main character died in like the 3rd episode or he/she fought and kicked major ass then get owned in one hit. If anime kept it real then nobody would like it. Disagree with me if you want but thats how I see it.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 15, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked THORA first, but old links are either dead, either 1080p only which is too big (20GB for first Clannad series) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MII 1080p
SS-Eclipse don't have seeds.
afk is Low Quality 396p
Coalgirls 720p seems fine, I don't know that team.

Well, which one do you recommend me?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't think i can link to it? but Minitheatre has a dual audio download for Clannad.
Frankly I didn't mind the dub. A few voices take some minor getting used to...and Yusuke sucks, but the translation is a hell of a lot better compared to every sub out there (unless the official DVD subs are better...I dunno cuz I haven't checked). Oh and Tomoya's english voice is soooo much better. It fits him so well. But yeah, I checked the first episode and the subs are the dual audio version are as good as they get.

Anyways, yeah. Probably your best bet is to direct download it via minitheatre.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't have minitheater listed in anidb. After seeing the website, I guess it's not a fansub team? Are they just hosting official DVD/Bluray dump? I don't like official publisher's subtitles work. they don't do as much efforts as fansub teams. And I won't watch it in english dub, English is not my native language, I can read it, but I prefer Japanese+sub.

I guess it needs an account to get the files.

I'll stick to Doki, or switch to Coalgirls if Doki is that bad.


Thank you anyway.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Don't think i can link to it? but Minitheatre has a dual audio download for Clannad.
> Frankly I didn't mind the dub. A few voices take some minor getting used to...and Yusuke sucks, but the translation is a hell of a lot better compared to every sub out there (unless the official DVD subs are better...I dunno cuz I haven't checked). Oh and Tomoya's english voice is soooo much better. It fits him so well. But yeah, I checked the first episode and the subs are the dual audio version are as good as they get.
> 
> Anyways, yeah. Probably your best bet is to direct download it via minitheatre.



I beg to differ. Tomoya's Japanese voice suits him better in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But his English voice is still pretty great. I agree that the English dub wasn't bad, but it wasn't all too great either. You're right, it's better than a lot of them out there though (let's not forget One Piece). I always just think, "This sucks, but is it AT LEAST better than Once Piece's dub?"


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 15, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I didn't have minitheater listed in anidb. After seeing the website, I guess it's not a fansub team? Are they just hosting official DVD/Bluray dump?
> And I won't watch it in english dub, English is not my native language, I can read it, but I prefer japanese+sub.
> 
> I guess it needs an account to get the files.
> ...



I guess i'm just highly used to it, lol. I always see a lot of hate for Clannad's dub (granted, every weeaboo ever hates every dub), but Clannad's season 1 wasn't bad. Aside from Yusuke like I said. That guy is the worst fucking VA ever. Sunohara's english VA...oh god. I couldn't watch the anime without it, haha.

After Story is a bit different. Sanae's VA got kicked in the throat or something and sounds horrid. Yusuke plays a bit of a bigger role, so he gets annoying. I dunno. Overall I actually preferred After Story subbed, season 1 dubbed.


----------



## sergster1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Heres a list of some anime's that ive watched and think are pretty good.

Mahoromatic
Witch Blade
Kaichou wa Maid-sama!
Sora no Otoshimono
Bakemonogatari
My Bride Is a Mermaid
Maburaho
Chobits
RIN Daughters of Mnemosyne (This is pretty much on par with elfen lied interms of gore... and ecchi... theres lotsa ecchi in this one...)
Asobi ni Iki Yo!
Akikan!
DearS
Strike Witches
Omamori Himari
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
and Seikon no Qwaser


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Zantigo said:
			
		

> Let me just say this.
> 
> Anything you watch in america is half-assed and generic, The exception is only a few shows and movies, anime and cartoons are no exception.
> Now in some ways your right. I would say theres a shitload of anime all about winning or becoming the best or doing something to be at the top or defeating some ultimate evil (also the abuse of 3D is not needed -.-). But im pretty sure everyone would be a lot more depressed if the main character died in like the 3rd episode or he/she fought and kicked major ass then get owned in one hit. If anime kept it real then nobody would like it. Disagree with me if you want but thats how I see it.
> ...


Ugh...that show is so stupid...it's not bad, per se, just plain stupid.


----------



## sergster1 (Aug 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean... its not that bad... it did have a decent plot... >_>


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 15, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'll stick to Doki, or switch to Coalgirls if Doki is that bad.


Doki *is* that bad, from encoding to script styling. Just switch to Coalgirls, as it is the lesser of two evils.
Doki has always been a joke in the fansubbing world.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 15, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'll stick to Doki, or switch to Coalgirls if Doki is that bad.


I'm grabbing a Coalgirls torrent (1080p. I can't watch anime anymore in anything less than 720p), but it'll take weeks. Duuuh.

Also downloading Tokyo Magnitude 8.0.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 17, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't coalgirls stuff ridiculously large?


----------

